# Corsair 900D wie Verlegen?



## eRaTitan (5. November 2013)

Tach 

Bald ist es so weit, dann habe ich alle teile die ich für meine WaKÜ benötige, ich möchte euch fragen ob man vorne, (da wo die drei Lüfter sind) ob man die HDD fächer rausnehmen kann. Dort kommt dann ein 360 Radiator (47mm dicke) hin. 
Hier noch mal ein Bild, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie bekomme ich das fach weg, damit ich da gescheit rankomme? 

MfG

D555


----------



## X2theZ (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

beim 650d is es so, dass der hdd-käfig auf einer schiene hängt. auf irgendeiner seite müssten 1 od. 2 fixierschrauben sein, sodass hddkäfig und letzter laufwerks-slot miteinander verschraubt sind.

vielleicht is es ja beim 900er auch so


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

also mit dem 480er unten sollte es vorne unmöglich sein mit nem 360er.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-900-d-ac-radis-passen-nicht.html#post5596400http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/291097-corsair-900-d-ac-radis-passen-nicht.html


----------



## eRaTitan (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*



X2theZ schrieb:


> beim 650d is es so, dass der hdd-käfig auf einer schiene hängt. auf irgendeiner seite müssten 1 od. 2 fixierschrauben sein, sodass hddkäfig und letzter laufwerks-slot miteinander verschraubt sind.
> 
> vielleicht is es ja beim 900er auch so


 
Hab schon geschaut, ich hab echt kein Plan wo man die HDD Käfige weg machen kann 



> also mit dem 480er unten sollte es vorne unmöglich sein mit nem 360er.



Der 480 Radi soll oben hinkommen und ein 120 ist links neber der CPU.

Also unten am NT ist kein Radiator


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

der obere käfig ist von der rückseite mit 4 schrauben befestigt. die lösen und eigendlich sollte der käfig dann problemlos rauskommen. 
die unten im "keller" anscheinend ebenso, aber da muss man wohl die schienen erst abmachen um an die schrauben zu kommen.

Corsair 900D Feature Length Review - YouTube


----------



## eRaTitan (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der obere käfig ist von der rückseite mit 4 schrauben befestigt. die lösen und eigendlich sollte der käfig dann problemlos rauskommen.
> die unten im "keller" anscheinend ebenso, aber da muss man wohl die schienen erst abmachen um an die schrauben zu kommen.
> 
> Corsair 900D Feature Length Review - YouTube


 
Cool danke 
Werde ich mal Probieren


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. November 2013)

Wie gesagt wurde, ist die Bodenplatte und die HDD Käfige mit Schrauben befestigt.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit wo ich weiß und ausgemessen hab ist:
Vorne 360 30mm dicke und unten 420 30mm dicke.

Hab dieses Gehäuse auch und wollte in der Front auch nen 360 nach träglich einbauen.
Nur war die wahl meines 420 für unten leider Falsch.

Unten ist bei mir ein 45mm dicker installiert. Würde ich einen 360 installieren wollen, würde er wenige mm mit dem 420 kolledieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

an sich ist wohl die beste kombo für unten links/rechts und front mit einem 280er, wenn nicht passt ein 240er vor dem netzteil, ein 420er auf der anderen seite unten und in die front ein 240er. da sollte dann auch nix gegenseitig im weg sein. wenn man einen 360er in die front packt, fällt der 240er vor dem netzteil weg, ob ein 280er passt, hängt vom netzteil ab. und den 420er müsste man wohl mit den ansclüssen im heck verbauen. ist somit etwas längerer schlauchweg. 

manchmal wünsch ich mir einfach nen haufen geld (wer nicht ), damit würde ich einfach alles möglich an hardware kaufen und nur so zum testen zusammenbauen


----------



## eRaTitan (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

Bin jetzt am überlegen wie es am besten aussieht, auch von der Reihenfolge her vielleicht könnt ihr mir da Helfen, Gekühlt wird übrigens:

*• Asus P8Z77-V
• GTX 780 (Voraussichtlich) 
• i5-3570K*

So hab ich es mir Vorgestellt (siehe Anhang): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Legende: *

Rot: Radiatoren
Blau: AGB
Rosa: Wassergekühlte Komponenten (CPU, Board, GPU)
Gelb: Pumpe
Schwarze Pfeile: Die Richtung wo der ein/aus-gang ist.

Jetzt zur Reihenfolge:

Von der AGB zum 480 Radiator, ab zur CPU, danach in die Spannungswandler (oben) dann in den 120 Radi, ab in den Spannungswandler (links), in die GPU und dann in den Spannungswandler (unten) in die Pumpe und dann in den 360 Radiator, und wieder in die AGB.

*AGB > 480 > CPU > SW > 120 > SW > GPU > SW > Pumpe > 360 > AGB*



> manchmal wünsch ich mir einfach nen haufen geld (wer nicht ), damit würde ich einfach alles möglich an hardware kaufen und nur so zum testen zusammenbauen



So geht's mir gerade


----------



## ludscha (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

Der AGB muss vor die Pumpe, weil diese Pumpen nicht saugen können.

AGB-Pumpe-GraKa-120er-CPU-SpaWa-Radi oben-Radi vorne-AGB

EDIT: Und es könnte Probleme beim Befüllen geben sollte der AGB nicht vor der Pumpe sein. 


MFG


----------



## eRaTitan (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

Hm okay, und wenn ich eine AGB nehme die wo eine Pumpe integriert hat, hab ich dieses Problem nicht oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

jenachdem, was für eine agb-pumpen kombo du wählst, hast du dann aber andere probleme  

verschlauche einfach nur anders.dreh den oberen radi um, dann hast du da weniger schlauchgekreuze. den 120er kannste dir eig schenken, wenn du den nicht schon zuhause liegen hast  


ich hab die grafik mal etwas verändert, war zu faul das bild zu suchen und komplett neu zumachen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Hm okay, und wenn ich eine AGB nehme die wo eine Pumpe integriert hat, hab ich dieses Problem nicht oder?



Würde ich dir nicht raten, da eine Pumpe im AGB immer sehr laut ist weil man das AGB schlecht entkoppeln kann.
Schau mal in meinen Projekt (Signatur Link 1) vorbei, wird dir vielleicht helfen ein paar Fragen um das 900D zu beantworten.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> jenachdem, was für eine agb-pumpen kombo du wählst, hast du dann aber andere probleme
> 
> verschlauche einfach nur anders.dreh den oberen radi um, dann hast du da weniger schlauchgekreuze. den 120er kannste dir eig schenken, wenn du den nicht schon zuhause liegen hast
> 
> ...


 
Der 120 Radiator ist schon eingebaut, mit den Ausgängen nach oben  Gut muss ich ihn einfach drehen, ist ja kein Problem 
Ich glaube ich werde es so machen, danke dafür 



> Würde ich dir nicht raten, da eine Pumpe im AGB immer sehr laut ist weil man das AGB schlecht entkoppeln kann.
> Schau mal in meinen Projekt (Signatur Link 1) vorbei, wird dir vielleicht helfen ein paar Fragen um das 900D zu beantworten.



Irgendwie logisch, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Dann lass ich das mit der AGB+Pumpe bleiben 
Und schönes Projekt!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

es gibt natürlich auch pumpen-agb kombinationen, die nicht im laufwerksschacht sitzen. sowas wie eine aquastream mit aufsteck-agb kann man natürlich schon entkoppeln. 

bzgl meiner grafik, bin nicht sicher, ob ein 480er radi mit anschlüssen nach hinten passen, gleiches gilt für 360er mit anschlüssen unten. im deckel könnte man auch einen 420er nehmen, da passt das sicher, aber in der front wird da nix draus. ich würde warscheinlich eh keinen radi in die front setzen, sondern nur in den "keller." im deckel auch nur, wenn ich die zusätzliche leistung benötige.

edit: zur besseren entlüftung würde ich den radi mit anschlüssen seitlich montieren, unten eingang, oben ausgang. aber das passt bei einigen cases nicht. wobei ich mir da beim 900D weniger sorgen mache


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

Zum 480 Radiator, das könnte knapp werden, werde es einfach Versuchen wenn nicht dreh ich den eben auf die andere Seite mit den Anschlüssen. 

Zum 360 Radiator, was soll das nicht passen? 
Ich würde den 360 doch ganz gerne vorne Behalten.

Wie meinst du das genau, du meinst auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

ja, der 120er in der rückseite. wenn unten wasser rein und oben rausgeht, geht die luft den weg gleich mit. luft will nach oben. somit unterstützt man damit die entlüftung.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe meinst du, ich soll den 120 Radiator mit den Ausgängen zur gehäuse Öffnung drehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

wie rum ist eigendlich egal, hauptsache eingang unten, ausgang oben  ob die anschlüsse dabei aussen oder innen sitzenist eigendlich egal. da würde ich sehen, wie das mit der verschlauchung passt. aber so viel luft kann sich in einem kleinen 120er auch eigendlich nicht festsetzen


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair 900D*

Du verwirrst mich  
Der ein/ausgang ist doch doch direkt neben einander bei dem 120 Radiator


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

ja, aber jenachdem, wie du den befestigst, hast due beide oben beide unten oder jeweils einen oben und einen unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

Ach so meinst du das  

Was wäre deiner Meinung nach die beste Variante?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Im 900D, Variante 1. Nimm aber einen 140er keinen 120er Radi.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

für die entlüftung nummer 3. für die von mit vorgeschlagene verschlauchung variante 1. die warm/kaltwassermarkierungen kannst du ignorieren, die hab ich mal gemacht als ich die frage nach der bsten variabte gestellt habe


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Im 900D, Variante 1. Nimm aber einen 140er keinen 120er Radi.


 
Hab den 120 Radiator schon, ich möchte möglichst nur Noiseblocker NB-eLoop verwenden. 



> für die entlüftung nummer 3. für die von mit vorgeschlagene verschlauchung variante 1. die warm/kaltwassermarkierungen kannst du ignorieren, die hab ich mal gemacht als ich die frage nach der bsten variabte gestellt habe



Danke für deine Mühe und Hilfe  

Voraussichtlich ende dieses Monat's werde ich alle Teile haben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Du weißt aber hoffentlch das die eLoop lauter werden wenn man sie in Push / Pull verwendet.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

In was?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

beidseitige lüfterbestückung  die eloops sollen am besten sein, wenn sie die luft durch den radi drücken > push


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Push / Pull also vor dem Radiator Lüfter und nach dem Radiator Lüfter.
eLoop sind nur leise bei Push only.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

Achso 
Die Lautstärke ist mir Piepe, die Laufen konstant mit 1.300 U/min und stören mich nicht Wirklich


----------



## hendrosch (6. November 2013)

Beim 800/900D kann man auch gabz gut ein paar Schläuche hinter den MB Schlitten verbannen. 
Sieht dann doch schon deutlich aufgeräumter aus. 

Ich hab z.B. Den längsten Weg bei mir (Radi>AGB) versteckt. 

Also so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. November 2013)

Werde ich ggf auch machen, aber erstmal schaue ich das ich alle Teile gescheit unter bekomme und dann geht's ans ordentliche Verlegen


----------



## the.hai (6. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann aber nur hinten rum verlegen, wenn man "wenig" hardware drinne und/oder dünne schläuche verbaut. ich für meinen teil habe einfach zuviel schnickschnack drinne und krieg ohne ordentliche sortiererei nichtmal das seitenteil ohne ausbeulen zu. (kabel, steuergerät der sentry lxe usw)


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

Also brauch ich das gar nicht Versuchen 
Mit meinem 16/10 Schlauch


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

ach wo, darfste den schlauch halt nicht mit kabeln kreuzen


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

ich glaub der Schlauch passt nicht mal hinten durch, bei meinem Kabelsalat


----------

